# Early 70’s Zeus -



## Coalfield (Mar 28, 2021)

Frame and fork needing realignment shipped from western Canada to Portland OR where expertly straightened. Then to Puget Sound, where - with the help of a bunch of friends it was assembled with much Zeus-ness but, alas - lacking.  ‘Build it and ride it first’ philosophy proved the ride worthy of further Zeus upgrades, which involved a broad umbrella of friends who satiated the Iberian thirst for originality. 

Heck - here’s some pics.  Apologies for lack of front cable guide, just not attached.


----------



## Coalfield (Mar 28, 2021)

Oooopps - forgot the pedals, recently sourced from ThunderBay, CA


----------



## juvela (Mar 28, 2021)

-----



yet wants a proper Arregui _tija del sillin_ of contemporaneous nature:





---

VIVA LA GUGIEFICAZIONE!  


-----


----------



## juvela (Mar 28, 2021)

Coalfield said:


> Oooopps - forgot the pedals, recently sourced from ThunderBay, CA
> View attachment 1381498




-----

asked the owner about these via pm one and one half years back and received no response

great to see you were able to secure them 

likely a far better home ...


-----


----------



## Coalfield (Mar 28, 2021)

Alas, I have the 26.4 post, which works but closes the ears.  26.6 has been elusive for a trade.  Further confessions: the bars/stem Cinelli, the BB cups not Zeus, Mavic rims, Italian branded tires, American (Phil's) grease.  I do have the tubular tire holder from Zeus, but the rims are clincher.


----------



## Coalfield (Mar 28, 2021)

Since referencing the 'build it and ride it' philosophy - a pic of a prior version is in order.




Lots changed: Hoods, covers for shifters, brakes, headset, post - plus housing, cables, bar wrap, saddle.

Here's a shot of frameset's condition before this quest began.  For all the hands of friends involved in the effort, it has Karmic effect.




and in Portland



Zeus likes Port Angeles, WA, USA, too.




Running lightweight tubies.  At least it does have all 3 cable guides.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Mar 29, 2021)

Coalfield said:


> Alas, I have the 26.4 post, which works but closes the ears.  26.6 has been elusive for a trade.



Could you use a shim with your 26.4 post?


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 29, 2021)

My 1962 Zeus track with all Zeus components ( set up for sprinting - double Binda toe straps, Cinelli steel bars/stem etc )

I bought this one in Canada as well ( 1988 ).  I know of one other up in Canada ( Victoria ) - it's in gray color.


----------



## dubsey55 (Mar 29, 2021)

Great bike!  Love the story of how it came to be.   That's the stuff that gives (some) two wheeled machines their spirituality!  What about knurling the seatpost?  Could give the little more OD needed, plus ,,more love,,,,!


----------



## Coalfield (Mar 29, 2021)

Eric Amlie said:


> Could you use a shim with your 26.4 post?



I am not concerned that the bike has a highly functional non-Zeus part.  
Given the Karmic effect of this bicycle the correct 26.6mm post (in equally nice condition) will come to the bike at the proper time.  
The pedals did.


----------



## juvela (Mar 29, 2021)

corbettclassics said:


> My 1962 Zeus track with all Zeus components ( set up for sprinting - double Binda toe straps, Cinelli steel bars/stem etc )
> 
> I bought this one in Canada as well ( 1988 ).  I know of one other up in Canada ( Victoria ) - it's in gray color.
> 
> View attachment 1381984




-----

collector Nelson Miller of Seattle has one in perfect condition also

had an opportunity to view it in person about twenty year back, colour is bright blue, date appears near to 1980

he has/had a "scout" who works at the depot for one of the big charity thrift store chains who lets him know of donations of interest to a lightweights enthusiast

one day he got a message stating something to the effect of "we got this bike in that is very weird; it has no gears or brakes, or nothin'.  let me know if you'd like to see it..."

-----


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 30, 2021)

corbettclassics said:


> My 1962 Zeus track with all Zeus components ( set up for sprinting - double Binda toe straps, Cinelli steel bars/stem etc )
> 
> I bought this one in Canada as well ( 1988 ).  I know of one other up in Canada ( Victoria ) - it's in gray color.
> 
> View attachment 1381984




Yet another stunner @corbettclassics!
I have it on good authority (from the son of the framebuilder no less) that all of the Zeus track frames and many of the high-end road frames were actually built by Razesa in Alsasua (Navarra). Beautiful quality frames.
Razesa were part of the Zeus conglomerate.

I'll check on my seatpost for size @Coalfield.
I'm now looking for a Campagnolo aero example.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 30, 2021)

Unfortunately,  my Zeus seatpost is 26.2mm.
I know a guy in Spain that may be able to help you out.


----------



## slowride (Mar 30, 2021)

Coalfield said:


> Oooopps - forgot the pedals, recently sourced from ThunderBay, CA
> View attachment 1381498



Absolutely gorgeous bike! Love the latest build color scheme! I have a set of these grand sport pedals in road version. I think they are nicer than Campagnolo.


----------



## juvela (Mar 31, 2021)

slowride said:


> Absolutely gorgeous bike! Love the latest build color scheme! I have a set of these grand sport pedals in road version. I think they are nicer than Campagnolo.
> 
> View attachment 1382985





-----

Me Too!   

One feature they unfortunately lack is the shoulder on the spanner flats to keep the spanner from galling up one's nice chainset.

---

returning to the Arregui pillar -

one of its plusses is
that it permits the user to fit a Tron et Berthet I-series saddle such as the model 90 I-R...
...assuming of course one has access to the correct clamp parts...

















-----


----------



## non-fixie (Apr 1, 2021)

Nice! I much prefer the look with the red bars and black housing. Not to mention the choice of saddle ...


----------



## juvela (Apr 1, 2021)

non-fixie said:


> Nice! I much prefer the look with the red bars and black housing. Not to mention the choice of saddle ...




-----

white wrap looks fine from here

red housing unfortunately "leaps" in this situation

the eye has a tendency to go to colour and this can sometimes lead to a not pleasing overall effect

more appealing would be a silver-grey cable casing

-----


----------



## Coalfield (Apr 2, 2021)

Actually the cable housing color is chocolate brown, doesn't show in pic.

@juvela & @non-fixie know I have a major disability = styling challenged


----------



## juvela (Apr 2, 2021)

-----

thanks very much for the response    

me comment anent red cable casing referred to the cycle as configured in these images -









-----


----------



## Coalfield (Apr 2, 2021)

I just wanna ride nice bikes i like.

The majority of my bikes have come as framesets, some with a few bits attached.
Like? Buy. (admittedly a low bar)
Build it quick-ish, ride, evaluate.
Upgrade as needed. 
Rebuild as needs change.


----------

